#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Backups & Storage

## Sumbitch

What do you back up? Where? How often? Do you utilize cloud services? Which ones? Have any opinions or recommendations? Do you keep your backups and hard drive in sync? What about your external drives and/or a second PC? How do they fit into your backup and storage scenarios?

 :Feedback:

----------


## Topper

How much data are you talking about?

----------


## Sumbitch

Whatever. But the more data you have the more important it is to have thought of and answered these questions.

I should have added one more question: Do you have any mirror images, that is, exact copies of your HDD or SSD on an external device which you can reboot from in the event your hard drive crashes?

----------


## Topper

I focus on the non replaceable stuff - pictures, documents ... things like that.

I have a 1TB external drive that we keep all our pictures and stuff on and then have several gmail accounts that we use for pictures and stuff because they're easy to share with others without posting on facebook or emailing them.

Google gives you 15GB of cloud storage with an email address for free.  I really, really like it.

Secondary are the operating system or apps. They can always be reinstalled them without a problem.

----------


## Sumbitch

I agree. Your OS can be restored NP but it's also nice to be able to pick a date, within a month say, where you can restore everything that was on your hard drive at the time.

----------


## Luigi

> What do you back up? Where? How often? Do you utilize cloud services? Which ones? Have any opinions or recommendations? Do you keep your backups and hard drive in sync? What about your external drives and/or a second PC? How do they fit into your backup and storage scenarios?


External HHD.

Used to give a shit about it before. Now not so much.

Just photos, maybe every 6 months or so, nothing else that is important enough really.

----------


## Sumbitch

^^ including bookmarks, apps, extensions, etc.

----------


## Sumbitch

> External HHD.
> 
> Used to give a shit about it before. Now not so much.
> 
> Just photos, maybe every 6 months or so, nothing else that is important enough really.


Can you or do you use the external drive in real time? Or just as a backup precaution?

----------


## Topper

> Just photos, maybe every 6 months or so, nothing else that is important enough really.


Nothing? 

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/17...this-time.html

----------


## nidhogg

Hmmm.  Dont know most of those things.  But my work files are backed up every 2 weeks, or at conclusion of any major projects.  Three back ups.  One to an independent hard drive in my desk top computer, one to an external hard drive, and then a copy onto my lap top.

----------


## david44

Reverse onto lap until discharge

----------


## Sumbitch

> Three back ups. One to an independent hard drive in my desk top computer, one to an external hard drive, and then a copy onto my lap top.


Just your work files? I know work files are immensely important and you're doing a good job of protecting them.

----------


## Sumbitch

> https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/17...this-time.html (Luigio's Foked Up This Time.)


Here's a little secret. Are you ever prevented from deleting a corrupted/unreadable file or, better yet, in addition to requiring administrator permission it also requires administra_tors_' permissions, thus making it impossible to delete? There's a bunch of Microsoft blah, blah, blah here (deleting a corrupted/unreadable file - Microsoft Community) and is typical bullshit advice. All you need to do is boot your PC from your bios in safe mode. Most likely, it provides all the permission you need.

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> Just photos, maybe every 6 months or so, nothing else that is important enough really.
> 
> 
> Nothing? 
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/17...this-time.html


I'm talking about me.  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Three back ups. One to an independent hard drive in my desk top computer, one to an external hard drive, and then a copy onto my lap top.
> 
> 
> Just your work files? I know work files are immensely important and you're doing a good job of protecting them.


Yes.  I keep a single folder on desk top, with all work files in multiple sub-folders..  Copying is easy.  A single click.  I am not that techno savvy.

Unlike many, i do not have an extensive goat porn portfolio.

----------


## DrB0b

> What do you back up? Where? How often? Do you utilize cloud services? Which ones? Have any opinions or recommendations? Do you keep your backups and hard drive in sync? What about your external drives and/or a second PC? How do they fit into your backup and storage scenarios?


Below is my personal use.

1) Photos, ebooks, comics, pics, documents, software. Used to backup music but now use deezer instead.

2) Google drive

3) Constantly, every device I own is connected when I'm online and changes are synced immediately-ish.

4) Yes, Google Drive

5)Use Google or Dropbox - others are not trustworthy. You could do it by yourself (somebody will be along soon to tell you can do it with a 1996 set of linux floppies, 4 toothpicks, a Cobol-60 compiler, and no more than 4 years of your time) but why bother with that shit when online storage is so easy, cheap, and dependable.

6) Yes, most cloud backup utiities will keep your local systems and the cloud backup in Sync. You specify what you want synchronized.

7) Don't use external storage as such any more but I do have a few personal servers in data centers around the world, these synchronize with each other.


Bookmarks,  apps, extensions, etc backups are already catered for in your browser.

I use keeppass for Password backups and management.

For disaster recovery/bare metal recovery I use Veritas Backup Exec which also copes nicely with Point-in-Time recovery.

----------


## Topper

Dropbox is expensive...

----------


## DrB0b

> Dropbox is expensive...


$10 a month for a terabyte is not too bad and most personal users would be pushed to use all that. It's the same price as Google but I think Google is more flexible on storage plans, it's also got its devious tentacles in almost everything so that can be handy too.

----------


## Sumbitch

^ DrBob, it appears you're utilizing multiple cloud services (Google Drive and Dropbox?). So am I and I've found a most valuable chrome extension called cloudHQ. For example, it will sync your files between two cloud services. So you can keep just one backup on your computer and two in the cloud. I put all my files in my Dropbox folder and sync it online with OneDrive but I don't sync any of the files using the OneDrive app and I have no files in my OneDrive folder.




> Yes. I keep a single folder on desk top, with all work files in multiple sub-folders.. Copying is easy. A single click. I am not that techno savvy.
> 
> Unlike many, i do not have an extensive goat porn portfolio.


I've found pictures are the most important and valuable files I have although I store well over 300 GB of music files in multiple locations (I have libraries for both Itunes and JRiver Media Center).

----------


## DrB0b

> ^ DrBob, it appears you're utilizing multiple cloud services (Google Drive and Dropbox?). So am I and I've found a most valuable chrome extension called cloudHQ. For example, it will sync your files between two cloud services. So you can keep just one backup on your computer and two in the cloud. I put all my files in my Dropbox folder and sync it online with OneDrive but I don't sync any of the files using the OneDrive app and I have no files in my OneDrive folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> ...


I don't use Dropbox any more. I found Google more convenient. I use Google Apps a lot on my home systems so Google drive was the logical choice for me.

----------


## Topper

> I've found pictures are the most important and valuable files I have although I store well over 300 GB of music files in multiple locations (I have libraries for both Itunes and JRiver Media Center).


then why the fuck are you asking about backup options....

----------


## Sumbitch

> then why the fuck are you asking about backup options....


I think it's a really important topic to share.

----------


## Topper

> I think it's a really important topic to share.


It is at that....I apologize...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Drobos do it for me.

----------


## Sumbitch

^ I just read a 2007 review of Drobos (Drobo Review & Rating | PCMag.com



> Downloaders, video experts, pro and enthusiast photographers, take note. The Drobo is the drive enclosure you're looking for. It may be a bit expensive at the start, but its simplicity and future-proof expansion make it worth it.


Also, unlimited storage but no drives and no software included. Are the slots only for physical hard drives or for external drives also? Seems a bit pricey at $500 but, likesay, the review was in 2007.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Try reading something more up to date.

When you talk about $120 per Tb per year, it soon adds up.

Drobo 5n NAS review | KitGuru

----------


## TizMe

I like Dropbox. I don't consider $120 per year expensive.
Currently using 28% of my 1TB allowance. It's sync is very reliable, and gives upto  to 30 days to recover data if you accidentally delete it or overwrite it. It also syncs seemlessly between Windows, Android, OSX and iOS. (Laptop, phone, desktop, and iPad)

As I also use OSX, so I also have a local Time Machine setup on 2 x 2TB drives that take a backup of changes every hour. I can even boot up from the Time Machine backup if necessary.

The problem with any on-site backup is that it is vulnerable to theft, fire, floods, electrical spikes, thunderstorms, etc. 

Also if it isn't an automated process then it's vulnerable to you being lazy to diligently take backups. Murphy's Law will always guarantee that your drive will fail at the worst possible time and the time when you hadn't gotten around to create a backup of those important files.

----------


## Dragonfly

Dropbox has become a memory hog, slow down your PC a lot, almost like a virus

and it can take its tolls on your network if you update a lot of files in your dropbox

2 people on the same network using 2 dropbox account can basically fucked up your whole internet connection  :rofl: 

Better solutions than dropbox out there these days. Used to be a good system, but as usual, these things turn to shit after a few successful years, ala Microsoft.

----------


## brisie

Qnap  started with a WD my cloud which is very user friendly for around $200 AUD. Over the years I've upgraded to Qnap where you throw any budget you might have and times it by 10.

Samsung had an offer years ago buy a phone get 50GB free Dropbox data free for 2 years don't know if thats still around but they try to make you pay after the period.

If you only want to back up photos flickr was recommended to me years ago 1TB free data.

----------


## DrB0b

> 2 people on the same network using 2 dropbox account can basically fucked up your whole internet connection


Eh? Where and when do you live, Rwanda 1989? Does your internet connection look this?

----------


## Sumbitch

^ yeah, upload speed would be important.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Eh? Where and when do you live, Rwanda 1989? Does your internet connection look this?


you would be surprised DrB how dropbox can fuck up a network, even between 2 users, if they are busy with their files sync

upgrading to Fiber to solve the problem is like adding more RAMs to solve your virus problem  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

definitely wanking material  :Razz: 

 :Wank: 

War Games !!!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> Eh? Where and when do you live, Rwanda 1989? Does your internet connection look this?
> 
> 
> you would be surprised DrB how dropbox can fuck up a network, even between 2 users, if they are busy with their files sync
> 
> upgrading to Fiber to solve the problem is like adding more RAMs to solve your virus problem


FFS Buttplug do a bit of research, it's not difficult.

https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/26

----------


## Dragonfly

you silly harry, limiting the bandwidth is the first thing you would usually do in such a setup, 

but guess what, doesn't change a fucking thing, it's a fucking mess  :rofl: 

and 300Mb install update for a silly sync app ? give me a fucking break  :rofl:

----------


## TizMe

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> Eh? Where and when do you live, Rwanda 1989? Does your internet connection look this?
> 
> 
> you would be surprised DrB how dropbox can fuck up a network, even between 2 users, if they are busy with their files sync
> 
> upgrading to Fiber to solve the problem is like adding more RAMs to solve your virus problem


Something else is wrong with your setup then.

I quite often use drop box just using my mobile phone for connection. And mobile phone internet here in PH is worse than 80% of all other countries..

I don't experience any problems like that and I have a 1TB account and move lots of data.

----------


## Sumbitch

> and 300Mb install update for a silly sync app ?


How about a free chrome app to keep your cloud services in sync without duplication? From Wikipedia: 


> cloudHQ is a cloud provider of data synchronization and integration between multiple cloud services.[2] The company was founded in 2011 by current CEO Senad Dizdar and Selim Dizdar.[3]
> The cloudHQ service uses automatic replication to copy data from one cloud service to another. The objective of cloudHQ is to provide data synchronization to companies for several purposes:
> Sharing of files and data across multiple platformsIntegration between cloud services that do not offer integrationCreate and maintain a centralized database of data from multiple cloud servicesProject collaboration across multiple platformsBackup of data to prevent data loss


It's brilliant and so easy to use. I keep only one set of files on my pc and use cloudHQ to keep them in sync between Dropbox and OneDrive. I have over 370 GB of files I want to keep current and cloudHQ couldn't sync two files in total.

I should say _if_ you use free cloud apps, cloudHQ is free too. Their paid subscription is in the ballpark with Dropbox, Google Drive etc: https://blog.cloudhq.net/new-cloudhq...free-services/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Once again it seems Buttplug is offering advice on something he has no clue about.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrB0b
> ...


Dropbox Mobile is more economical, but have 2 different users with PCs on a network and it's a different story

it's a nomad solution, and that's how it was designed, so for one person on the road, it's great. But several people in the office, a complete disaster.

People are so stupid, it's scary  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Once again it seems Buttplug is offering advice on something he has no clue about.


you are not very bright, aren't you  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Once again it seems Buttplug is offering advice on something he has no clue about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not very bright, aren't you


And your English is pitiful.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


just trying to follow your lead, you illiterate pom  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


You're not very bright, are you?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

> You're not very bright, are you?


neither are you, sand cock boy  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Sumbitch

There will be, *NO FLAMING, NO ABUSE OR ANY NASTINESS* tolerated in this section.

----------


## Topper

> There will be, NO FLAMING, NO ABUSE OR ANY NASTINESS tolerated in this section.


LOL....

----------


## Dragonfly

how is sand cock boy an insult ? perfectly legitimate use of Harry big mouth in that sand pit  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

OK, np. Please try to keep your squabbles technical in nature.

----------


## TizMe

> Originally Posted by TizMe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


I didn't say that I was using Dropbox Mobile. (Although I do also..)
I sometimes just use my mobile for the internet connection, but have2 laptops, one Mac and one Windoze, as well as my iPad tethered to the phone.

They might all be actively uploading, & downloading, sharing data between each other.

I haven't noticed any problem.

----------


## thailazer

I do monthly back-ups using an external drive and SuperDuper.    SuperDuper gives you a bootable image and when my MacBook hard drive died three years ago, I was back up and running quickly with the same desktop and files.   One cool thing is you can turn on a back up from years ago and see what icons and current stuff you were into at the time.  If you have a Mac, SuperDuper is indispensible.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> OK, np. Please try to keep your squabbles technical in nature.


Unfortunately, Buttplug is either proving his complete lack of knowledge of IT or obsessing over penises, which he is happy going in either orifice.

For some reason the mods tolerate the fact that he's a waste of fucking space.

https://teakdoor.com/members-only/169...e-butters.html (Can anyone find anything positive Butters/Dragonfly has contributed to this?)

----------


## Dragonfly

> but have2 laptops, one Mac and one Windoze, as well as my iPad tethered to the phone.


on the same network ? terrible setup, typically amateurish, maybe you could work for Harry in that call center  :Smile: 

jesus, give some nice technology to the mass, and they will fuck it all up in no time  :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

> Originally Posted by TizMe
> 
> but have2 laptops, one Mac and one Windoze, as well as my iPad tethered to the phone.
> 
> 
> on the same network ? terrible setup, typically amateurish, maybe you could work for Harry in that call center 
> 
> jesus, give some nice technology to the mass, and they will fuck it all up in no time


But my "typically amateurish" setup works...

Your "super professional" setup sucks...

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TizMe
> ...


it works because you are a loner,

real people with real office with real colleagues doing real work at the office would need a professional solution, not an amateur one  :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

No, it works because there are settings that make it work.

You have absolutely no knowledge about me, what I do and how many people that I do it with.

So your typical response is to attack the person.

Just so happens that I've been an IT professional since 1979.

I'm currently a consultant to one of the largest providers of data storage systems in the world. A company that does actually market a competitor to Dropbox, but one that I don't like as much as DB.

Obviously, the setup that I provided is not my normal setup, but I have configured it that way sometimes. And it works!

----------


## UrbanMan

> Originally Posted by TizMe
> 
> but have2 laptops, one Mac and one Windoze, as well as my iPad tethered to the phone.
> 
> 
> on the same network ?


If your needs are light, and the majority of the time these devices would not all be in use simultaneously, this could work.

----------


## Dragonfly

> No, it works because there are settings that make it work.


they work because you are a loner, that's how it was designed




> You have absolutely no knowledge about me, what I do and how many people that I do it with.


I do now, you are an amateur and a loner




> So your typical response is to attack the person.


it's not an attack, it's a fact. Being a loner is not an insult FFS




> Just so happens that I've been an IT professional since 1979.


same as Harry in his call center  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> If your needs are light, and the majority of the time these devices would not all be in use simultaneously, this could work.


if you are not really using them, then it looks like it works.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by TizMe
> 
> No, it works because there are settings that make it work.
> 
> 
> they work because you are a loner, that's how it was designed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid old Buttplug, thinks playing with his jizz encrusted iphone makes him an expert you see.

 :rofl:

----------


## Sumbitch

Connectivity and performance issues as they relate to backups & storage don't appear to be a major problem here. Why is that? Who do we thank? Our hardware? Internet service provider? ahem...the cloud storage services?Of course backups of data files are a primary concern. What about a clone or mirror image of your external or internal drive that will allow you to restore the entire drive---programs, OS and system files included---back to a fixed date? What success have you had with free or paid services, such as Windows, Acronis True Image, Seagate DiscWizard or Carbonite? Some services claim they can clone multiple partitions or that you can review or restore any particular file(s). Have you attempted to backup a partitioned drive? How often? Have you had to restore a corrupted drive or clone your drive to a larger one to create more free space? 

Initially my new computer had a 1 TB partitioned (500 TB each) HDD. When I got a 500 TB SSD I had a service center clone the old hard drive, including program and system files, to a 1 TB external drive. The external drive worked fine until I needed more free space. So I tried to clone it to a 2 TB external drive with Windows, Acronis and Seagate. No luck. The processes completed w/o hitch (with the exception of Windows  :rofl: ) but the new drive always remained empty. I already used Carbonite to continuously back up my multiple drives and about once a month I make a mirror image copy of all my drives to a reboot drive where I can see or restore any file(s). But that's for backup purposes. I wanted the cloned drive connected all the time. So I finally gave up and took the two drives (the old 1 TB external drive a new 2 TB external drive) back to the original service center techie. Eventually he was more or less successful and I've wondered ever since what was the cause of my difficulties.

----------


## Dragonfly

> jizz encrusted iphone


speaking of jizz encrusted iphone, how is your life in the data center ?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> jizz encrusted iphone
> 
> 
> speaking of jizz encrusted iphone, how is your life in the data center ?


Buttplug you are the mother of all stupid people.

I told you, I have staff for that.

And every single one of them could run rings around you, you glorified HR clerk.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I told you, I have staff for that.


yes, all call operators have them, they are usually Indians  :Smile: 

tired of licking your "jizz encrusted iphone" yet ?  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I told you, I have staff for that.
> 
> 
> yes, all call operators have them, they are usually Indians 
> 
> tired of licking your "jizz encrusted iphone" yet ?


Come on Buttplug, I'm sure you've had a hard day dishing out pay slips, isn't it time you went off and found a knob to suck, you cum guzzling gallic retard?

----------


## TizMe

HR - that explains a lot.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> HR - that explains a lot.


It stands for Human Remains.

 :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

The sort of people who, when considering CVs of job applicants, remove from the list people who are better than them, just to protect their jobs. Devious evil scum, who are in personnel or human resources because they have fucked up every other job, fucked the General Manager or both.

----------


## Dragonfly

me HR ?  :rofl: 

Harry, you clueless Indian cocksucker, I am above HR for recruiting my staff  :Razz: 

HR are for mediocre staff and small clerks like you are  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hahahaha Buttplug thinks he's an "executive".

 :rofl: 

Don't forget his second job.

----------


## Dragonfly

yes Harry, we all know how you look like with your tech wisdom  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

Fuckin' A. Don't throw another post on this thread like the last two.

----------

